# Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III VS Prolimatech MK-26 Black Series



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Hallo PCGH Forum  

Da ich wieder überlege, einen anderen Luft kühler zu kaufen wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören bzw. Erfahrungen.
Es geht wie im Titel erwähnt um den Arctic Xtreme III und den Prolimatech MK-26 in der schwarzen ausführung mit EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost red clover Lüftern. Die Karte würde eine R9 290 werden. 
Und ich meine Jemand meinte, dass 120er für den MK-26 aufgrund der VRAMs besser sind, stimmt das ?


Dazu würde ich kaufen : EKL Alpenföhn Simm Zub passive DRAM/VRAM-Chip Kühler (84000000063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland falls die besser sind
Arctic Silver Premium Silver Thermal Adhesive, 7g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (habe viel schlechtes über den Kleber vom Xtreme III gelesen)

Prolimatech PK-1, 5g Spritze Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (für den Chip)

                       Oder : Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 3x CPU + 3x GPU + Reinigungsset Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (falls dieses Pad besser ist bzw. mehr zu empfehlen)


MfG Max


----------



## MaxRink (15. November 2013)

Nimm NIE, aber auch NIEMALS für ne GPU Flüssigmetall. DAs geht unter umständen extrem schnell ins Auge


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp  Übrigens, cooler Name


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

Beide sind gut. Der Accelero ist preiswerter, MK-26 teurer, in meinen Augen schöner und hat noch mehr Reserven.


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Ja schöner ist er, aber wie sieht es mit Lautstärke und Kühl unterschieden aus ? Weiß das einer ?


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

Test: Prolimatech MK-26

R9 290 im Griff: Prolimatech MK-26 Black im Test - HT4U.net

Radeon3D · Test: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler Review


----------



## Ryle (15. November 2013)

*Mk26:*

mit gescheiten Lüftern mit ~80€ recht teuer
Bastelarbeiten bei der Wandlerkühlung notwendig
etwas mehr Leistung bei höheren Drehzahlen
freie Wahl bei den Lüftern, einfacher Wechsel bei Ausfall
bessere Optik

*Accelero:*

mit ~40€ relativ günstig
Fans nicht immer nebengeräuschfrei
bei Ausfall muss der ganze Shroud gewechselt werden
komplizierte Montage der passiven Kühler

Und ja beim MK-26 sollte man wegen der Kühlung der Spannungswandler eher 120er Lüfter nehmen, da diese mehr Druck aufbauen als 140er.

Wenn du noch abwarten kannst, dann würde ich auf Customdesigns der 290 warten und dann erst den Kühler wechseln, sofern überhaupt nötig. Da werden bestimmt welche mit überarbeitetem VRM Design kommen, bei denen dann Bastelarbeiten bei der Wandlerkühlung entfallen werden und allgemein auch geringere Temperaturen herrschen, da MSI und Asus mehr Mosfets aufs PCB packen. Außerdem kann man wahrscheinlich mit höheren OC Werten rechnen.


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> *Mk26:*
> 
> mit gescheiten Lüftern mit ~80€ recht teuer
> Bastelarbeiten bei der Wandlerkühlung notwendig
> ...



Danke für die Infos !  Dachte an die Powercolor OC, da ich halt gelesen hatte, dass einer die Shader aktiviert hat ^^ Hoffe dann mal die Customs werden nicht viel teurer 



Icedaft schrieb:


> Test: Prolimatech MK-26
> 
> R9 290 im Griff: Prolimatech MK-26 Black im Test - HT4U.net
> 
> Radeon3D · Test: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA-Kühler Review



Danke ! 


Was sagt ihr den zu den Lüftern und den passiven Kühlern ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

Ich finde, den Mehrpreis für den MK26 + ordentliche Lüfter muss man absolut nicht ausgeben, der AC Xtreme ist völlig ausreichend für rundum sorgloses, lautloses Zocken.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nimm NIE, aber auch NIEMALS für ne GPU Flüssigmetall. DAs geht unter umständen extrem schnell ins Auge


 
Der TE spricht vom Pad, da gibts überhaupt keine Probleme.  ...

Hab selber 2 Pads auf CPU+GPU im Laptop und 1x auf meiner 770GTX mit AC-X3, 55°C max. Da die Pads weit weniger Aggressiv sind gibt da selbst mit Alu keine Probleme.


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich finde, den Mehrpreis für den MK26 + ordentliche Lüfter muss man absolut nicht ausgeben, der AC Xtreme ist völlig ausreichend für rundum sorgloses, lautloses Zocken.


 
60 Euro ist schon ein Wort ja. Aber wenn es wirklich komplett silent geht 

Finde den AC gut, weil er tiefer ist. 3 Slots wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann könnte man auch irgendwann mal ein Crossfire machen, (insofern 700W reichen)


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2013)

Also um dir mal einen Tipp zu geben, Silent wird nicht gehen oder du grillst deine Spawas auf der GPU. Beide Kühler bieten genug Oberfläche um die GPU zu kühlen, wichtiger sind aber die Spannungswandler, welche in jedem Fall genug Kühlung brauchen. Darum ists bei mir der AC-X3 geworden, da das Gesamtpaket mit den Kühlern und Kleber besser ist. 

Warum das Kleben der Kühlkörper hier als Minus Punkt aufgeführt wird versteh ich nicht, die Klebepads sind weit schlechter. So schwer is das Aufbringen nicht.


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

hmm, aber der MK-26 Kühlt die auch relativ gut bei 120ern dachte ich ? :-/

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/300941-kurze-hilfe-zum-gpu-kuehler.html
Dieser Theard bereitet mir sorge...


----------



## Icedaft (15. November 2013)

Mithilfe der Kühler (liegen dem Peter bzw. dem MK-26 bei) und einer nicht zu zahmen Lüftersteuerung sehe ich da nicht das riesen Problem.

EKL Alpenföhn Simm Zub passive DRAM/VRAM-Chip Kühler (84000000063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Die hatte ich ja im ersten Post erwähnt ^^ was mir aber sorge macht, dass er nicht richtig passen könnte...


----------



## drebbin (15. November 2013)

Also ich habe erst vor 3Tagen einen ACX(7970, aber für die Montage ist es ja das gleiche) auf meine 7950 getackert und das ankleben der Kühlelemente ist alles andere als schwierig


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

Ne bei ihm passte ja auf die 290x der Chip-Kühler nicht so richtig... :-/


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2013)

Die Spannungswandler sind bis 150 °C spezifiziert. Da wird nix gegrillt, auch wenn die bei 120 °C vor sich hin glühen


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Spannungswandler sind bis 150 °C spezifiziert. Da wird nix gegrillt, auch wenn die bei 120 °C vor sich hin glühen


 
das klingt schon iwie krass ^^


----------



## drebbin (15. November 2013)

Nehmen wir halt alle Wachteleier, bauen die Lüfter ab, Eier auf die Graka und dann 1-2 mal wenden


----------



## MaxPa (15. November 2013)

haha  Das funtzt, das hat mal einer ausprobiert auf ner Passiv gekühlten Karte


----------



## hwk (15. November 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der TE spricht vom Pad, da gibts überhaupt keine Probleme.  ...
> 
> Hab selber 2 Pads auf CPU+GPU im Laptop und 1x auf meiner 770GTX mit AC-X3, 55°C max. Da die Pads weit weniger Aggressiv sind gibt da selbst mit Alu keine Probleme.


 
Es wäre trotzdem ungünstig (Flüssig)metall, ob nun Pad oder nicht auf GPUs ohne Heatspreader drauf zu packen, weil neben dem die noch Widerstände etc. sind, wäre ungünstig auch schon bei kleinen Mengen die vielleicht rauslaufen. Auf meiner 770 hätte ich auch nie (Flüssig)Metall benutzt.


----------



## Rizoma (16. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Es wäre trotzdem ungünstig (Flüssig)metall, ob nun Pad oder nicht auf GPUs ohne Heatspreader drauf zu packen, weil neben dem die noch Widerstände etc. sind, wäre ungünstig auch schon bei kleinen Mengen die vielleicht rauslaufen. Auf meiner 770 hätte ich auch nie (Flüssig)Metall benutzt.



Wo ist das Problem ich habe Flüssigmetall auch in meinem ehemaligen Notebook benutzt und bei dem Gab es keine Heatspreader sondern nur Kupfer von den Heatpipes und das blanke DIE mit vielen kleinen Bauteilen drum herum. Man muß nur sehr genau arbeiten dann klappt das für jemand mit 2 linken Händen ist das natürlich nix aber den würde ich auch vom Umbau abraten


----------



## MaxRink (16. November 2013)

1. Lohnt nicht. Flüssigmetall ist kaum besser als ne Gelid GC Extreme. 2. Tausch dann mal den Kühlkörper wegen einer RMA.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2013)

Tausch ist kein Problem mit den Pads. Und ob das lohnt muss jeder für sich entscheiden, kann die Pads trotzdem weiterempfehlen. Nicht gleich alles verteufeln.


----------



## MaxPa (16. November 2013)

ok, aber man muss die mit nem Stahlschwamm entfernen oder ? Weil dafür die Karte pzw. den Chip zerkratzen will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ryle (16. November 2013)

Wenn man das Ding irgendwann wieder wechseln will ist das nicht zu empfehlen. Bekommste schwer vom Kühler ab das Zeug und du musst sehr sauber arbeiten, gerade wenn du direkt auf die Thermik vom DIE aufträgst. Wenn du auch nur ein Staubkorn mit einschließt kann sich das einbrennen, was dir dann eventuell irgendwann den Chip killt.

Und zu dem Kleben der Passivkühler wird hier gern vergessen, dass die Mosfets bei der R9 290(x) leider ziemlich panne angeordnet sind und Höhenunterschiede aufweisen. Ergo musst du Kühler trennen und einzeln kleben, oder ne dicke Wurst auf Wärmeleitkleber auftragen um die Unterschiede zu kompensieren. Ob der ganze Blödsinn dann im Nachhinein noch hält ist die nächste Frage.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf Custom Karten von Asus oder MSI warten würde. Diese fertigen meist selbst das PCB und sorgen für ein ausreichend dimensioniertes und sinnvoll gekühltes VRM Design durch mehr Mosfets und Phasen. 
Ich hatte beispielsweise auch ne GTX 770 im Ref. Design (EVGA) und eine Asus hier. Bei der Asus herrschen mit ~65°C einfach mal 30°C geringere VRM Temperaturen, während die Ref. Karte bei knappen 95°C am kokeln war, wenn ich den MK-26 möglichst leise laufen lies. Das sind zwar alles noch Temperaturen innerhalb der Spezifikation, muss aber trotzdem nicht sein. Gerade auch weil sich das PCB des Ref. Designs bei solchen Schwankungen, ohne Backplate und mit dem Gewicht des MK-26 gerne mal verzieht bzw. biegt.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2013)

Ne, das ist mehr ein Kunststoffschwamm der da beiliegt. Richtig schleifen wird bei normalem IHS nicht notwendig kein. So mega fest sitzen die Pads eigentlich nicht. 

Darum kann man die Pads ja auch nur einmal nutzen.


----------



## MaxPa (16. November 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ding irgendwann wieder wechseln will ist das nicht zu empfehlen. Bekommste schwer vom Kühler ab das Zeug und du musst sehr sauber arbeiten, gerade wenn du direkt auf die Thermik vom DIE aufträgst. Wenn du auch nur ein Staubkorn mit einschließt kann sich das einbrennen, was dir dann eventuell irgendwann den Chip killt.
> 
> Und zu dem Kleben der Passivkühler wird hier gern vergessen, dass die Mosfets bei der R9 290(x) leider ziemlich panne angeordnet sind und Höhenunterschiede aufweisen. Ergo musst du Kühler trennen und einzeln kleben, oder ne dicke Wurst auf Wärmeleitkleber auftragen um die Unterschiede zu kompensieren. Ob der ganze Blödsinn dann im Nachhinein noch hält ist die nächste Frage.
> Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf Custom Karten von Asus oder MSI warten würde. Diese fertigen meist selbst das PCB und sorgen für ein ausreichend dimensioniertes und sinnvoll gekühltes VRM Design durch mehr Mosfets und Phasen.
> Ich hatte beispielsweise auch ne GTX 770 im Ref. Design (EVGA) und eine Asus hier. Bei der Asus herrschen mit ~65°C einfach mal 30°C geringere VRM Temperaturen, während die Ref. Karte bei knappen 95°C am kokeln war, wenn ich den MK-26 möglichst leise laufen lies. Das sind zwar alles noch Temperaturen innerhalb der Spezifikation, muss aber trotzdem nicht sein. Gerade auch weil sich das PCB des Ref. Designs bei solchen Schwankungen, ohne Backplate und mit dem Gewicht des MK-26 gerne mal verzieht bzw. biegt.


 
hmm, das zerschneiden wäre jetzt nicht das Problem, aber das sind schon starke Temp unterschiede... bin ja immer noch am überlegen, ob 780Ti und später dann einen neuen Kühler, aber wenn man vergleicht 

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-369688 

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-367382 

und bei der Konfi der 780Ti fällt noch der CPU Kühler, müsste dann auch vorerst Boxed bleiben...

Edit : Hier nochmal die Konfig mit Xtreme III : http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-369852



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ne, das ist mehr ein Kunststoffschwamm der da beiliegt. Richtig schleifen wird bei normalem IHS nicht
> notwendig kein. So mega fest sitzen die Pads eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Darum kann man die Pads ja auch nur einmal nutzen.


 
Da ist es mit ner Paste aber einfacher, ich glaub das Pad hat sich abgehackt ^^


----------



## Ryle (16. November 2013)

Würde dir in jedem Fall zu nem Intel System raten, gerade mit solchen GPUs. Am ehesten auch ne k Version + H87 Board, mit denen kann man ja auch halbwegs sinnvoll übertakten.
Von der 780Ti würde ich absehen, der Aufpreis steht in keiner Relation zur Leistung. Dann eher noch ne non Ti 780. Da findest du auch schon genug mit ordentlichen Kühlern. Wenn du die dann übertaktest hast du auch ne 780Ti.
Oder eben auf die Custom Modelle der 290 warten. Aber wenn es einen in den Fingern juckt geht sowas leider nicht immer 

Aussehen könnte das dann in etwa so: Klick

WLP hab ich die Noctua reingepackt. Imho die Paste mit der besten Konsistenz für IHS und direktes Auftragen.
Bei einem Kühlerwechsel würde ich aber noch eher zur Asus 780 greifen. Die Backplate bringt nochmal einiges an Verwindungssteifheit und Optik.

Von deinem Board in der Intel Konfig kann ich übrigens nur abraten, gerade bei großen Kühlern ist der Abstand zum Hecklüfter oftmals ein Problem, da Asrock hier den Sockel weiter links hat als es bei ATX Boards gängig ist. Siehst du aber gleich wenn du mal Bilder zwischen "normalen" Boards und deinem in der Konfig anschaust.


----------



## Icedaft (16. November 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> Am ehesten auch ne k Version + H87 Board, mit denen kann man ja auch halbwegs sinnvoll übertakten.


 

Ich geh mal davon aus, das das ein Vertipper war....


----------



## MaxPa (17. November 2013)

Ryle schrieb:


> Würde dir in jedem Fall zu nem Intel System raten, gerade mit solchen GPUs. Am ehesten auch ne k Version + H87 Board, mit denen kann man ja auch halbwegs sinnvoll übertakten.
> Von der 780Ti würde ich absehen, der Aufpreis steht in keiner Relation zur Leistung. Dann eher noch ne non Ti 780. Da findest du auch schon genug mit ordentlichen Kühlern. Wenn du die dann übertaktest hast du auch ne 780Ti.
> Oder eben auf die Custom Modelle der 290 warten. Aber wenn es einen in den Fingern juckt geht sowas leider nicht immer
> 
> ...


 

CPU OC finde ich kann, muss aber nicht  Das mit dem Board wusste ich jedoch nicht, danke für die Info !  Das Ti System ergibt generell keinen Sinn, solange kein Preissturz auf unter 570 kommt finde ich, deswegen am ehesten ne 290(X), die ohne X hat aber kein Dual Bios, right ? Fände das wegen Flash ganz schön  Nur MUSS der Ref Kühler runter, oder halt auf Customs warten (wäre kein Problem, würde eh noch bis Ende des Jahres/Anfang des nächsten warten.) 


Bei der Konfig MUSS es für OC ein Z87 Board sein und sollte ein 1600er Ram drin sein und bei der schon sehr leisen Karte ein E9 
Würde bei mir so Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (leise) / Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (schnell) wäre dann halt gut, weil keine Bastelei, Garantie und sehr guten Prozessor  

Was glaubt ihr, da die Windforce GHZ ja gute Temps hat, wenn man die ein bisschen tritt, wie hoch kriegt man die so im Schnitt (ja ich weiß jede Karte ist ein Unikat) ?

Btw : Kofigs sind Farblich abgestimmt


----------

